# Virginia breeder inquiry: Diane Manges



## dabun

Hi, all. These boards seem to be such a great source of information. If anyone has any feedback--positive or negative--on breeder *Diane Manges *in the Fredericksburg, VA, area--I'd really appreciate it. The business name is _Green Acres Kennel_.

I came across her name on breeders.net and visited her home. I am pleased that she will not let her pups go til they are 12 weeks of age, but I have not been able to find any online feedback about her. One concern of mine is that currently she registers her dogs with CKC--not AKC. I understand what this means. However, I am willing to consider working with her if anyone can vouch for her based on their personal experience or knowledge.

Previously, she lived in the Upper Marlboro area of MD. Earlier, she bred poodles exclusively. I believe she started breeding Maltese about 10 or so years ago.

Thanks in advance to this knowledgable bunch.


----------



## jmm

I would avoid this breeder. Because the dogs are CKC registered, they are unlikely to be from a good, reputable background. Also, this breeder cannot exhibit CKC dogs in conformation so has no experience with knowing what Maltese are suppose to look like.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I don't know anything about this breeder but I have to agree with Jacki - the fact they are CKC registered would make me proceed with caution. I would keep looking!


----------



## dabun

Thanks, JMM, & Bellarata. I do understand the issues associated with alternate registration. Upon further research, I discovered that the reason for the CKC registration is an AKC suspension (documentation/insepction issues) dating back to 1999. Now you're really cringing, I know. However, I am still willing to keep her in mind if I can find anyone to confirm that they have had a good Maltese experience with her in recent years.

Why am I willing to do this? Because I have found it surprisingly challenging to locate a breeder in this area who has good credentials, good puppies, solid recommendations, and isn't charging $2000+ for them.

Along these lines--does anyone want to share thoughts about why there is so little specific information available about MD-DC-VA breeders? I'm the kind of person who reads every online hotel review before I decide where I'm going to stay on vacation, so the lack of transparent information is killing me!

thanks, everybody.


----------



## Cosy

If you are planning on buying from a reputable breeder then CKC is not the way to go.
I would save a little more if under 2000 is your goal. You can view breeders names
and locations on the American Maltese Association web site for those in your area. 
I don't think an inspection problem would not be forgiven if remedied since 1999.


----------



## coco

QUOTE (dabun @ Oct 20 2008, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654695


> Thanks, JMM, & Bellarata. I do understand the issues associated with alternate registration. Upon further research, I discovered that the reason for the CKC registration is an AKC suspension (documentation/insepction issues) dating back to 1999. Now you're really cringing, I know. However, I am still willing to keep her in mind if I can find anyone to confirm that they have had a good Maltese experience with her in recent years.
> 
> Why am I willing to do this? Because I have found it surprisingly challenging to locate a breeder in this area who has good credentials, good puppies, solid recommendations, and isn't charging $2000+ for them.
> 
> Along these lines--does anyone want to share thoughts about why there is so little specific information available about MD-DC-VA breeders? I'm the kind of person who reads every online hotel review before I decide where I'm going to stay on vacation, so the lack of transparent information is killing me!
> 
> thanks, everybody.[/B]


Just remember that many reputable breeders will ship their pups, so you aren't just stuck with breeders in your own area. I'd like to mention that while you are looking for a puppy which costs less that going to a reputable breeder will more than likely be less expensive in the long run. I spent a LOT more on vet bills for a dog from a not so good breeder, because the dog was close and inexpensive, than I have with my dog from a great breeder. I chose the second time to pay for the puppy up front rather than spending thousands in vet bills. In the end, it is a lot less expensive to buy from a good breeder paying for a healthy dog than paying less from a bad breeder. Another thing, just remember that there are many breeders charging large prices who aren't good breeders, too. Do your reasearch!! Look on the AMA recommended breeder list and go from there. If you don't find one near you, a breeder may give you a name in referral. Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 20 2008, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654722


> I'd like to mention that while you are looking for a puppy which costs less that going to a reputable breeder will more than likely be less expensive in the long run. I spent a LOT more on vet bills for a dog from a not so good breeder, because the dog was close and inexpensive, than I have with my dog from a great breeder. I chose the second time to pay for the puppy up front rather than spending thousands in vet bills. In the end, it is a lot less expensive to buy from a good breeder paying for a healthy dog than paying less from a bad breeder.[/B]


 :goodpost: 

I couldn't agree more. Lady is poorly bred and her vet bills and medications are about * $5,000 a year * now. Save your money and buy a quality Maltese upfront. Not only will it save you money in the long run, it can save you heartbreak.

As Jackie said, a CKC Maltese can grow up to be pretty far off the standard. If you want a Maltese that looks and acts like a Maltese is supposed to, you have to get a puppy from a reputable breeder who is carefully breeding to the standard. I can't tell you how many newbies we get here who question whether their Maltese is purebred when they grow up to be twice the size they are supposed to be, have curly coats, etc.

The bottom line is that if you want a female puppy from a good breeder, you will have to pay $2,000. Would you consider a male? They are usually much less.


----------



## CloudClan

You have gotten some good advice. An AKC suspension and CKC combined both are not just red flags they are both bright red flashing warning lights. 

I live in Maryland and I am currently showing my first Maltese show dog. I will be showing him at the show this weekend for the Middleburg Kennel Club. I would encourage you to come see the show. If this weekend is not good, there is another show scheduled in November in West Frienship Maryland. Either set of shows may give you a good chance to talk to breeders and other folks knowledgable in the breed. 

I also like to do my research online. But there are several local breeders who do not have webpages or other information online. 

There are a few breeders in the DC (MD, VA) area on the AMA breeder referal. There are even more of them from Pennsylvania.

Also, if you are willing to consider rescue the United Maltese Rescue group operates in the DC area. I currently have two fosters for this group.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Hey welcome to SM! I'm from the DC metro area as well, and I'm looking for a little Maltese pup too. I think I'm going to get one from a Texas Maltese breeder but I have many breeders within the area that I know they have puppies available now. I will PM you this afternoon. Many of them are show breeders. They're all really nice people and really care about dogs. Briana


----------



## jmm

You really need to look outside your local area for a quality pup. Consider shipping. 

I also agree 100% that you should save and spend the money on a quality pup instead of on vet bills later on. 

I spend part of my time in Northern VA...I have purchased dogs from PA, OK, and AL.


----------



## Kissi's Mom

QUOTE (dabun @ Oct 20 2008, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654662


> Hi, all. These boards seem to be such a great source of information. If anyone has any feedback--positive or negative--on breeder *Diane Manges *in the Fredericksburg, VA, area--I'd really appreciate it. The business name is _Green Acres Kennel_.
> 
> I came across her name on breeders.net and visited her home. I am pleased that she will not let her pups go til they are 12 weeks of age, but I have not been able to find any online feedback about her. One concern of mine is that currently she registers her dogs with CKC--not AKC. I understand what this means. However, I am willing to consider working with her if anyone can vouch for her based on their personal experience or knowledge.
> 
> Previously, she lived in the Upper Marlboro area of MD. Earlier, she bred poodles exclusively. I believe she started breeding Maltese about 10 or so years ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance to this knowledgable bunch.[/B]


I have no idea how to pm you with info (I know...I am truly technically challenged)...but if you email me ([email protected]) I do have the name of a show breeder in Fredericksburg that may be able to help you out. 
Linda


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 21 2008, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654736


> QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 20 2008, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654722





> I'd like to mention that while you are looking for a puppy which costs less that going to a reputable breeder will more than likely be less expensive in the long run. I spent a LOT more on vet bills for a dog from a not so good breeder, because the dog was close and inexpensive, than I have with my dog from a great breeder. I chose the second time to pay for the puppy up front rather than spending thousands in vet bills. In the end, it is a lot less expensive to buy from a good breeder paying for a healthy dog than paying less from a bad breeder.[/B]


 :goodpost: 

I couldn't agree more. Lady is poorly bred and her vet bills and medications are about * $5,000 a year * now. Save your money and buy a quality Maltese upfront. Not only will it save you money in the long run, it can save you heartbreak.

As Jackie said, a CKC Maltese can grow up to be pretty far off the standard. If you want a Maltese that looks and acts like a Maltese is supposed to, you have to get a puppy from a reputable breeder who is carefully breeding to the standard. I can't tell you how many newbies we get here who question whether their Maltese is purebred when they grow up to be twice the size they are supposed to be, have curly coats, etc.

The bottom line is that if you want a female puppy from a good breeder, you will have to pay $2,000. Would you consider a male? They are usually much less.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes I also agree. I just recently lost my 5 month old female puppy to some genetic disorder that made her braindead. I thought I was getting a baragain because she was only $1200 but I ended up paying more than that in two months on her vet bills! The wonderful people on this board researched the breeder and found out that the breeders name was on the USDAs puppy mill list.


----------



## dabun

Thanks again to everyone--both for the general advice re: AKC registration and breeding and also the specific offers to PM or e-mail reputable local breeders. Much appreciated!


----------



## allheart

I wish you all the best in finding your new baby. 

Sounds like a couple of red flags. If ever in doubt, ask straight out, who is your Vet and get the vets information and maybe even visit the vets office to make sure the Vet is reliable, and ask about the breeder. If they hmmmmm and haul about who their vet is, or can't remember thier name?????? (that actually happend to me and my husband ) Run....

It's the first time in 18 years that I am not a maltese Mommy and we have no children. The Mommy pangs are killers, but it still won't make me rush into purchasing a new baby. It's painful, hard at times, but the research is well worth it.

Price is really the last thing I even want to talk about with a breeder during the initial stages. I want them to be reassured that we are incredible parents, and I want to be darn sure the are reputable caring loving breeders.

Everyone is so right, the money you may spend upfront on your new baby, may save you a great deal of money down the line, or even worse, a major heartache.

Best of luck to you with your puppy search and listen to that radar inside of you, don't let your heart drown it out....I have to practice that too


----------



## poodlz

I have purchased 4 poodles from Diane Manges and they have been exceptional dogs. I have referred her to many many people and they have all been very very satisfied. I just have poodles so I'm not sure about the Maltese but I bought my first poodle from her 3 years ago and have bought 3 more since. Great health, bone structure, coat, teeth, personality, and colors ( 2 black, 2 chocolate). I have nothing but good things to say about her and her dogs!


----------



## #1MALTESE

Hello All,

The reason for Diane's rigistration being revoked is below:

The AKC's Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended the following individuals from all AKC privileges for a period of ten (10) years, effective March 8, 1999, and imposed a $500 fine each for having refused to permit an inspection of records and practices, as provided by Chapter 4, Section 7 of the Rules Applying to Registration and Discipline

I have been to her home and I have no complaints. This say's nothing about the quality of the Maltese/Poodles she breeds. I can say this with confidence because my baby is from her he is a year old and I don't have a horror story or outrageous vet bills. He is amazingly healthly, great coat, bones intact with the perfect Maltese Tempermant. I am also thinking about a new addition to my home soon from her. You maybe need to study the breed more and then look for those qualities during your search. Also I have been online looking at so called maltese breeders in different states and I have seen some AKC registered pups that are not to standard so you can not really go by that these days. Just do your homework and go out and get what you want.

Diane gets a A+ in my opinion.


----------



## carrie

QUOTE (poodlz @ Jan 9 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702214


> I have purchased 4 poodles from Diane Manges and they have been exceptional dogs. I have referred her to many many people and they have all been very very satisfied. I just have poodles so I'm not sure about the Maltese but I bought my first poodle from her 3 years ago and have bought 3 more since. Great health, bone structure, coat, teeth, personality, and colors ( 2 black, 2 chocolate). I have nothing but good things to say about her and her dogs![/B]



QUOTE (#1MALTESE @ Jan 15 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707092


> Hello All,
> 
> The reason for Diane's rigistration being revoked is below:
> 
> The AKC's Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended the following individuals from all AKC privileges for a period of ten (10) years, effective March 8, 1999, and imposed a $500 fine each for having refused to permit an inspection of records and practices, as provided by Chapter 4, Section 7 of the Rules Applying to Registration and Discipline
> 
> I have been to her home and I have no complaints. This say's nothing about the quality of the Maltese/Poodles she breeds. I can say this with confidence because my baby is from her he is a year old and I don't have a horror story or outrageous vet bills. He is amazingly healthly, great coat, bones intact with the perfect Maltese Tempermant. I am also thinking about a new addition to my home soon from her. You maybe need to study the breed more and then look for those qualities during your search. Also I have been online looking at so called maltese breeders in different states and I have seen some AKC registered pups that are not to standard so you can not really go by that these days. Just do your homework and go out and get what you want.
> 
> Diane gets a A+ in my opinion.[/B]


don't ya just love how "new members" coincidentally post about a breeder after they have been outed? and their VERY FIRST post, as well?

seems miiiiiighty suspicious to me.....


----------



## Cosy

A 10 yr suspension isn't something to overlook. I wouldn't go there!


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (Carrie @ Jan 15 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707127


> QUOTE (poodlz @ Jan 9 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702214





> I have purchased 4 poodles from Diane Manges and they have been exceptional dogs. I have referred her to many many people and they have all been very very satisfied. I just have poodles so I'm not sure about the Maltese but I bought my first poodle from her 3 years ago and have bought 3 more since. Great health, bone structure, coat, teeth, personality, and colors ( 2 black, 2 chocolate). I have nothing but good things to say about her and her dogs![/B]



QUOTE (#1MALTESE @ Jan 15 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707092


> Hello All,
> 
> The reason for Diane's rigistration being revoked is below:
> 
> The AKC's Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended the following individuals from all AKC privileges for a period of ten (10) years, effective March 8, 1999, and imposed a $500 fine each for having refused to permit an inspection of records and practices, as provided by Chapter 4, Section 7 of the Rules Applying to Registration and Discipline
> 
> I have been to her home and I have no complaints. This say's nothing about the quality of the Maltese/Poodles she breeds. I can say this with confidence because my baby is from her he is a year old and I don't have a horror story or outrageous vet bills. He is amazingly healthly, great coat, bones intact with the perfect Maltese Tempermant. I am also thinking about a new addition to my home soon from her. You maybe need to study the breed more and then look for those qualities during your search. Also I have been online looking at so called maltese breeders in different states and I have seen some AKC registered pups that are not to standard so you can not really go by that these days. Just do your homework and go out and get what you want.
> 
> Diane gets a A+ in my opinion.[/B]


don't ya just love how "new members" coincidentally post about a breeder after they have been outed? and their VERY FIRST post, as well?

seems miiiiiighty suspicious to me..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is quite amazing! And the fact that the last post before these 2 was on Oct 21st. Then January 9th.

Not only that, if people do their research they would stay away from people that register with CKC and do not show their dogs. How do you know if they meet a standard if they are not judged in conformation?

:thmbdn:


----------



## I found nemo

How you just joined SM and found this thread is a miracle :w00t: Aint it?
NO she is not reputable and NO I would not go there. Do some more research then do some more .
Good Luck with your little one :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08

QUOTE


> The AKC's Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended the following individuals from all AKC privileges for a period of ten (10) years, effective March 8, 1999, and imposed a $500 fine each for having refused to permit an inspection of records and practices, as provided by Chapter 4, Section 7 of the Rules Applying to Registration and Discipline[/B]


That part alone tells me...RUN FOR THE HILLS! Refused to permit an inspection? That just screams, "I have something to hide!" I wouldn't touch that breeder with a 1,000,000 foot pole! Not that I could lift a pole that long....


----------



## #1MALTESE

New memeber or not my post was not to create a debate on my thoughts or views. It was to state MY OPINION! The funny thing is that you don't know how long she had her registration before it was suspended and therefore if she was still registered with AKC you would say she was a reputable breeder. Bottom line she does breed quality I have experienced it first hand! I chose to comment on the topic because I can only speak on her and our experience thats what I thought this was for??? As to how I found it just for your informational purposes I was looking for her contact information( Hope this answers all your inklings.)

I have done alot of research and their are multiple AKC registered breeders who's maltese don't even meet the standard for physical attributes but are still AKC. I have also seen AKC breeders who have bred to two different breeds(which changes the dynamics of the bloodline) and then register them with CKC. Later the same dogs are bred again with proper mates will still be AKC .......just some food for thought.

And far as suspicion goes : :behindsofa: didn't know forums had OPINION detectives.

Whichever route you choose to take I wish you all the luck on finding your new baby. Visit the establishment/homes of possible breeders and choose for yourself......Visit as many as you can stand even if its a few hours of travel...... thats what I did before reaching my decision.

Life is all about personal preference!

Really, Have a Great Day All! :back2topic:


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (#1MALTESE @ Jan 16 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707409


> New memeber or not my post was not to create a debate on my thoughts or views. It was to state MY OPINION! The funny thing is that you don't know how long she had her registration before it was suspended and therefore if she was still registered with AKC you would say she was a reputable breeder. Bottom line she does breed quality I have experienced it first hand! I chose to comment on the topic because I can only speak on her and our experience thats what I thought this was for??? As to how I found it just for your informational purposes I was looking for her contact information( Hope this answers all your inklings.)
> 
> I have done alot of research and their are multiple AKC registered breeders who's maltese don't even meet the standard for physical attributes but are still AKC. I have also seen AKC breeders who have bred to two different breeds(which changes the dynamics of the bloodline) and then register them with CKC. Later the same dogs are bred again with proper mates will still be AKC .......just some food for thought.
> 
> And far as suspicion goes : :behindsofa: didn't know forums had OPINION detectives.
> 
> Whichever route you choose to take I wish you all the luck on finding your new baby. Visit the establishment/homes of possible breeders and choose for yourself......Visit as many as you can stand even if its a few hours of travel...... thats what I did before reaching my decision.
> 
> Life is all about personal preference!
> 
> Really, Have a Great Day All! :back2topic:[/B]


We don't have "opinion detectives" but we do look suspiciously on situations like this when an old thread is revived in this manner.

Hopefully our suspicions are unfounded and you and poodlz will post on other topics as well. I guess time will tell....


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (#1MALTESE @ Jan 16 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707409


> New memeber or not my post was not to create a debate on my thoughts or views. It was to state MY OPINION! The funny thing is that you don't know how long she had her registration before it was suspended and therefore if she was still registered with AKC you would say she was a reputable breeder.[/B]


Actually, if you join us here more often I think you will find it takes a lot more than AKC registration to get us to give a breeder the "reputable" lable. Most of us at this forum believe in a code of ethics followed by truly reputable breeders that requires them to be breeding for the betterment of the breed. 


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 16 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707450


> We don't have "opinion detectives" but we do look suspiciously on situations like this when an old thread is revived in this manner.
> 
> Hopefully our suspicions are unfounded and you and poodlz will post on other topics as well. I guess time will tell....[/B]


My thoughts exactly. We've seen posts like these before.


----------



## 08chrissy08

AKC registration means VERY little in my eyes. It takes much more then that to be a reputable breeder.


----------



## #1MALTESE

OMG!!!!! I am tired of explaining myself.............I guess they do breed narrow minded Judemental owners.........I read the comments days before even commenting for this EXACT REASON!!!! and who are the WE's I don't recall signing up for a Judge or a Jury.



HONESTLY BEING THAT THIS IS SUPPOSE TO BE FOR MALTESE LOVERS I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE MORE PEACEFUL!


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (#1MALTESE @ Jan 16 2009, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707588


> OMG!!!!! I am tired of explaining myself.............I guess they do breed narrow minded Judemental owners.........I read the comments days before even commenting for this EXACT REASON!!!! and who are the WE's I don't recall signing up for a Judge or a Jury.
> 
> 
> 
> HONESTLY BEING THAT THIS IS SUPPOSE TO BE FOR MALTESE LOVERS I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE MORE PEACEFUL![/B]


I'm not the site's owner. I am a long-time member here and was asked to help run the site, so I try to do so in the best interest of our members. We are sensitive to this situation because we have seen it several times... where there is an unfavorable thread about a breeder and then months later the thread is re-opened by someone brand new who praises the breeder and often this person turns out to be the breeder herself or a relative. So perhaps we are a bit jaded in this regard. 

I suggest that we move away from this old thread and I look forward to poodlz and #1Maltese taking part in the many other topics we have here.


----------



## sherbear

dabun said:


> Hi, all. These boards seem to be such a great source of information. If anyone has any feedback--positive or negative--on breeder *Diane Manges *in the Fredericksburg, VA, area--I'd really appreciate it. The business name is _Green Acres Kennel_.
> 
> I came across her name on breeders.net and visited her home. I am pleased that she will not let her pups go til they are 12 weeks of age, but I have not been able to find any online feedback about her. One concern of mine is that currently she registers her dogs with CKC--not AKC. I understand what this means. However, I am willing to consider working with her if anyone can vouch for her based on their personal experience or knowledge.
> 
> Previously, she lived in the Upper Marlboro area of MD. Earlier, she bred poodles exclusively. I believe she started breeding Maltese about 10 or so years ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance to this knowledgable bunch.


I bought a min. poodle from Diane Manges some yrs. ago. As soon as we got the 9 wk. old pup home he began hemorrhaging from the rectum. The vet said he had never seen this many parasites in a dog, let alone a little puppy. We spent thousands of dollars trying to save him... it was touch and go. He finally made it through. Prior to picking him up she said he was AKC registered, a toy poodle not to exceed 6-8 lbs., and apricot in color. Well he turned out to be off-white, CKC registered and 15 lbs. He still cowers as if he's going to be hit and we have never put a finger on him. I have her papers and the itemized vet bills to prove all this. She also changed the name of the business to green acres kennel. Luckily our sweet little Zack is now spoiled, happy and healthy. He made it but I wonder how many precious pups did not. Please do not buy a puppy from this woman. She needed to be put out of business yrs. ago.


----------



## sherbear

*Breeder Inquiry---*

Re: GREEN ACRES KENNEL. See my previous post and the thread with regard to this breeder. The original post was by Dabun who was asking about experiences with this breeder. Beware of buying a maltese, poodle or chihuahua.


----------



## yorkieville

dabun said:


> Hi, all. These boards seem to be such a great source of information. If anyone has any feedback--positive or negative--on breeder *Diane Manges *in the Fredericksburg, VA, area--I'd really appreciate it. The business name is _Green Acres Kennel_.
> 
> I came across her name on breeders.net and visited her home. I am pleased that she will not let her pups go til they are 12 weeks of age, but I have not been able to find any online feedback about her. One concern of mine is that currently she registers her dogs with CKC--not AKC. I understand what this means. However, I am willing to consider working with her if anyone can vouch for her based on their personal experience or knowledge.
> 
> Previously, she lived in the Upper Marlboro area of MD. Earlier, she bred poodles exclusively. I believe she started breeding Maltese about 10 or so years ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance to this knowledgable bunch.


I don't know this breeder, but you have been given excellent advice by members that are, and know, responsible breeders.

I am waiting for my 1st Maltese. I'll have her this year, and she is coming from a wonderful, well respected, responsible breeder.

I purchased both my Yorkies from responsible breeders, and I was blessed to have both my girls remain in perfect health, all of their lives, and this was due to the fact that their breeders were meticulous with researching bloodlines, until my oldest developed chronic kidney failure and succumbed to it on 2/28. But that was not due to her blood-lines, it was due to natural aging. She lived to almost 15 years old.

My younger girl will be 13 in December.

And both my girls are excellent examples of the AKC standard. Everywhere we took them, people stopped and "oohed" and "aahed" over their beauty, and their wonderful personalities!

Did I pay "more' for my girls? You bet! Were they it worth it? Beyond a shadow of a doubt, because I never had any expensive Vet bills all of their lives. 

My DH is retired, and the cost of our new puppy will be hard, but we wouldn't have it any other way. We feel, if we can't afford a puppy from a responsible breeder, then, we can't afford a puppy.

Food for thought.......

Sheila


----------

